# Rally Obedience



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, here's our latest endeavor. We do traditional competitive obedience as well as agility. But what's one more night a week devoted to dog class? LOL Don't ask my hubby. 

We tried out Rally obedience tonight. Soda had a BLAST! It is much more fast-paced and changed-up than traditional obedience. I've watched it at many shows but never tried it. I HIGHLY recommend it as a fun, positive activity to do with your dog. Obedience classes are great relationship-builders and a wonderful way to exercise your dog's mind.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Jackie whats the difference?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Rally is like an obedience obstacle course. You have a variety of tasks to perform as you go through a series of signs. For example, left turn, 360 degree right turn, front (dog sits in front of you), etc. Check out the akc.org website for more information.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You would be so very proud of our LBB. He has been training in every class, known to man.

I love it. Billy loves it. His "claim to fame", was at the time Daisy passed. So we are 
looking at this October. He'll be better than ever. 

I can't wait to show you the pics. It's a handicap competition. 

I must say, though, our LBB does not think he's handicapped. He flippin' Rocks!! 

So get this, his specialty is in agility...that's what we're going for in October ~ LOL

Side Note: In the "handicap" competition they do let you wag bologna in front of them. :HistericalSmiley: 

I have never had so much fun in my life (with a dog). I love this stuff. So does LBB :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

You need to take video and post it. I'd love to see this.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

That sounds like so much fun Jackie. How do u find obedience classes? I know nothing about obedience class, so what would I be in for as a beginner?


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 30 2008, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613554


> Well, here's our latest endeavor. We do traditional competitive obedience as well as agility. But what's one more night a week devoted to dog class? LOL Don't ask my hubby.
> 
> We tried out Rally obedience tonight. Soda had a BLAST! It is much more fast-paced and changed-up than traditional obedience. I've watched it at many shows but never tried it. I HIGHLY recommend it as a fun, positive activity to do with your dog. Obedience classes are great relationship-builders and a wonderful way to exercise your dog's mind.[/B]


I know someone who does Rally O, and she suggested that Parker try it. We tried our hand and paw in flyball, but I don't think I can tolerate the noise level at all. Plus, Parker's agility trainer said something about proper jumping, yaddy yaddy yadda. I'll have to explore Rally O.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 30 2008, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613644


> That sounds like so much fun Jackie. How do u find obedience classes? I know nothing about obedience class, so what would I be in for as a beginner?[/B]


You can find local all breed kennel clubs and obedience clubs at www.akc.org. You can also search for trainers on apdt.com. If the one you call doesn't have rally, they can likely refer you to someone who has. If he hasn't done anything, I'd put him in a basic or CGC class first so he gets the hang of classes.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 30 2008, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613554


> Well, here's our latest endeavor. We do traditional competitive obedience as well as agility. But what's one more night a week devoted to dog class? LOL Don't ask my hubby.
> 
> We tried out Rally obedience tonight. Soda had a BLAST! It is much more fast-paced and changed-up than traditional obedience. I've watched it at many shows but never tried it. I HIGHLY recommend it as a fun, positive activity to do with your dog. Obedience classes are great relationship-builders and a wonderful way to exercise your dog's mind.[/B]



That sounds like a lot of fun. I'll have to see if we can find it in NYC/CT. Take some video of Soda and post it.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Does the dog need to have great structure to do Obedience and Rally? I've often thought about doing this but worry about the girls hurting themselves. Lizzie is very poorly put together but very agile and Smudge has a beautiful front but still the skippy thing going on in her rear.

Cathy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Aug 4 2008, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615990


> Does the dog need to have great structure to do Obedience and Rally? I've often thought about doing this but worry about the girls hurting themselves. Lizzie is very poorly put together but very agile and Smudge has a beautiful front but still the skippy thing going on in her rear.
> 
> Cathy[/B]


No, they don't. At the novice levels there is NO jumping. The worst you'd encounter is heeling at a fast pace. At the higher levels, there is some limited jumping...nothing they need to be flying over and nothing you need to be doing repetitively in practice. Even in agility I often practice things with jump bars on the ground if I'm going to do a ton of repetitions.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Your Soda is to die for, just so beautiful. I have admired her for so long. I just now looked at your website and I see you have a Jacob Maltese Dog. Please post more pics when you can on your website. My CeeCee came from Debbie and I always feel a kinship with someone that has one of her babies. I bookmarked your site for further picture lurking, hee, hee!!!!


----------

